# Dream Theater



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I wanted to make this thread because it seems there are a few DT fans out there, and I'd love to hear their opinions on all things DT related. I really wasn't sure where to start at first as there a lot of things to talk about and I have a lot of opinions on them. I think I'll start by laying out which are my favorite albums. Instead of ranking them in a list, I'd rather use tiers, because that's basically how I see them.

Tier 1: Awake, Scenes from a Memory, The Astonishing

Tier 2: Train of Thought, Octavarium, Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence, Awake, Systematic Chaos, A Nightmare to Remember, Systematic Chaos, Dream Theater, A Dramatic Turn of Events

Tier 3: When Dream and Day Unite live with James Labrie, Falling into Infinity

Tier 4: When Dream and Day Unite original album with John Dominici. Even remastered.

So as you can see I think there are a few top tier ones, and most of them I think are just amazing. Even the tier 4 album is extremely listenable and it's great for DT fans to listen to it to see where they've come. There is a lot of foreshadowing, such as their first semi-epic The Killing Hand.

Anyway, DT is a controversial band, in that even amongst those who like their music there are still large differences of opinion. Some people absolutely love an album that somebody else absolutely hates. I happen to like all of their albums, and am often just curious how some people like some, and don't see the same DT "something" that is in all of their other albums. While all being completely different, DT albums retain a lot of essential elements that make their music great.

Anybody have any other thoughts about Dream Theater in general?

Edit: I accidentally put this in the wrong forum section!!! It's definitely meant for the non-classical forum!

Double edit: should I like notify a moderator who can move it? Or report it or something?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I like a lot of their songs, but find their albums a bit uneven (except _Metropolis Part 2: Scenes From A Memory_) - I do have them all though. My favourite song is _The ministry of lost souls_, from their ninth studio album _Systematic chaos_.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> I like a lot of their songs, but find their albums a bit uneven (except _Metropolis Part 2: Scenes From A Memory_) - I do have them all though. My favourite song is _The ministry of lost souls_, from their ninth studio album _Systematic chaos_.


I can't argue with your opinion of Scenes. I also agree that some aren't great all the way.. though I would probably say that in between the great parts there are still usually good parts at least on the bulk of their albums. I would be curious to know which albums you think are the most uneven.

The Ministry of Lost Souls is a great song too. On Systematic Chaos which a lot of people dislike, or at least only like a couple songs off of. I definitely have my favorites from Systematic Chaos like In the Presence of Enemies part 1 and 2, which themselves are 25 minutes of the album. I really consider them the same song, really, even though they are separated by all the other songs on the album. Ministry is Labrie lyrics if I remember right, they are good too. Some people are real Labrie lyric fans. I tend to prefer Petrucci's, but Labrie has great lyrics on this song. The music is great. Of course.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a few albums. Their virtuosity is astonishing, but the themes / melodies just haven't reached out and grabbed me as have some of the other prog / metal / math rock or whatever you want to call it, i.e. Spock's Beard, Liquid Tension Experiment, etc.

[Edit: I predict this will get moved to the non-classical section soon.]


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Weston said:


> I have a few albums. Their virtuosity is astonishing, but the themes / melodies just haven't reached out and grabbed me as have some of the other prog / metal / math rock or whatever you want to call it, i.e. Spock's Beard, Liquid Tension Experiment, etc.
> 
> [Edit: I predict this will get moved to the non-classical section soon.]


Ah wow, yeah, Spock's Beard is great first off. Liquid Tension Experiment has 3/5 members of like half of Dream Theater's albums, so if you like that you're sure to like Dream Theater. It's very complex, and it's difficult to get all the themes and everything that's moving around so fast, but it really does all fit together. I think if you like Spock's Beard and LTE you should give Dream Theater some more trying, as DT is the kind of band that rewards many listens. There's always another thing to notice it seems.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I really hate that band haha. I got bored to death when I heard their albums a couple of months ago. Petrucci and the rest of the band are really good musicians but thier vocals sound quite horrible to me. I can't stand their singer's voice, for real. To be honest, I've never been a prog metal (or any other type of metal) fan.


By the way, I think this one goes in the non-classical category.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> I really hate that band haha. I got bored to death when I heard their albums a couple of months ago. Petrucci and the rest of the band are really good musicians but thier vocals sound quite horrible to me. I can't stand their singer's voice, for real. To be honest, I've never been a prog metal (or any other type of metal) fan.
> 
> By the way, I think this one goes in the non-classical category.


Yeah a lot of people hate Labrie's voice. I understand where they're coming from. He's high pitched, kind of breathy, and has a lot of things you could criticize. He's not perfect, but DT is very heavy on the instrumental side, and it's also hard to picture many other singers being able to do what needs to be done with their music. I think Labrie has done a great job, and he's still doing good being in his forties or something. If you're not a prog fan I understand why DT doesn't appeal to you. They are kind of one of those love them or hate them kind of bands.

As to this being in non-classical I agree! I totally misplaced it on accident. It should definitely be moved to the non-classical section asap. I suppose that will happen whenever a moderator sees it.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Dedalus said:


> Yeah a lot of people hate Labrie's voice. I understand where they're coming from. He's high pitched, kind of breathy, and has a lot of things you could criticize. He's not perfect, but DT is very heavy on the instrumental side, and it's also hard to picture many other singers being able to do what needs to be done with their music. I think Labrie has done a great job, and he's still doing good being in his forties or something. If you're not a prog fan I understand why DT doesn't appeal to you. They are kind of one of those love them or hate them kind of bands.
> 
> As to this being in non-classical I agree! I totally misplaced it on accident. It should definitely be moved to the non-classical section asap. I suppose that will happen whenever a moderator sees it.


Maybe one of these days I will get into prog metal music. Who knows? My ears (brain actually) are crazy! The progressive rock bands I like so far are: King Crimson, Gentle Giant, Frank Zappa and Pink Floyd. Also, there is a band called "Syd Arthur" but I think they are a kind of progressive pop/rock or something like that.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I liked DT right up till Systematic Chgaos and then it all went t*ts-up for me. Black Clouds was iffy, Dramatic Turn was dramtically dull, Dream Theater was plain boring and the Astonishing was astoinishingly crap (as myself and a few friends of mine pointed out to them on their FB page until they deleted all negative remarks). Even some earlier stuff is hit and miss but there were some great albums too. Personally, my faves are Octavarium, Images and Words and Train of Thought. As far as La Brie's voice is concerned, I've always like it, but it's been going downhill for a few years now and sounds poor on the latest outing.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'll take Awake any day, that album moves me like no other DT album.
Voices and Scarred are my two favourite DT songs. 

I have found myself liking their albums less as I grow, same goes for bands like Symphony X.

I do like a lot of prog metal bands but nowadays it seems to be leaning more towards avant-garde metal, as they call it. I do love Voivod and Fates Warning still the same since my teens, though I'm not a metalhead.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Merl said:


> I liked DT right up till Systematic Chgaos and then it all went t*ts-up for me. Black Clouds was iffy, Dramatic Turn was dramtically dull, Dream Theater was plain boring and the Astonishing was astoinishingly crap (as myself and a few friends of mine pointed out to them on their FB page until they deleted all negative remarks). Even some earlier stuff is hit and miss but there were some great albums too. Personally, my faves are Octavarium, Images and Words and Train of Thought. As far as La Brie's voice is concerned, I've always like it, but it's been going downhill for a few years now and sounds poor on the latest outing.


A lot of people seem to like DT up until album X then everything after X sucked. The X is different for everybody, though, which is interesting. About LaBrie's vocals, I also have always liked them, but I think he's better than ever now. There was a time, that famous food poisoning incident, where his vocals weren't the best but that was like 10 years ago. He's not perfect, but he does what he needs to do pretty well.

I can't really speak to the FB thing you were talking about.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> I'll take Awake any day, that album moves me like no other DT album.
> Voices and Scarred are my two favourite DT songs.
> 
> I have found myself liking their albums less as I grow, same goes for bands like Symphony X.
> ...


I'm also a huge fan of the song Voices. It's hard to pick a favorite, but if asked I usually say Voices is my favorite Dream Theater song. Awake also was the last album with Kevin Moore, and he wrote the first and last song 6:00 and Space-Dye Vest. 6:00 is just crazy because it pretty much tells the band via the lyrics that he's leaving the band and why. Did the band know all along or were they clueless? Nobody knows as far as I know.

Space-Dye Vest is just beautiful, and is apparently about a model he saw in a magazine wearing a Space-Dye Vest. He like really, REALLY liked her or something and created like a persona and wanted to meet this girl he created, but he knew it was just a fiction he created. Oh another thing, it also has spoken lines from James Joyce's Dubliners which I think is cool. One of James Joyce's characters is the source of my handle on here...

I actually always thought Scarred was an only ok song. Of course I think it's good, but it never stood out to me very much.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Dedalus said:


> I'm also a huge fan of the song Voices. It's hard to pick a favorite, but if asked I usually say Voices is my favorite Dream Theater song. Awake also was the last album with Kevin Moore, and he wrote the first and last song 6:00 and Space-Dye Vest. 6:00 is just crazy because it pretty much tells the band via the lyrics that he's leaving the band and why. Did the band know all along or were they clueless? Nobody knows as far as I know.
> 
> Space-Dye Vest is just beautiful, and is apparently about a model he saw in a magazine wearing a Space-Dye Vest. He like really, REALLY liked her or something and created like a persona and wanted to meet this girl he created, but he knew it was just a fiction he created. Oh another thing, it also has spoken lines from James Joyce's Dubliners which I think is cool. One of James Joyce's characters is the source of my handle on here...
> 
> I actually always thought Scarred was an only ok song. Of course I think it's good, but it never stood out to me very much.





> Give up on misery
> Turn your back on dissent
> Leave their distrust behind
> Wash your hands of regret


I can't help loving Under A Glass Moon, The Killing Hand, Honour Thy Father, In The Name Of God, 2nd half of Octavarium (the song) and In the presence of Enemies.
I have heard The Astonishing in its entirety but I can't say I enjoyed it but there where ok moments. 
I also have everything up to (but not including) Breaking the fourth wall, in my quite large CD collection


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> I can't help loving Under A Glass Moon, The Killing Hand, Honour Thy Father, In The Name Of God, 2nd half of Octavarium (the song) and In the presence of Enemies.
> I have heard The Astonishing in its entirety but I can't say I enjoyed it but there where ok moments.
> I also have everything up to (but not including) Breaking the fourth wall, in my quite large CD collection


I love all those songs, as well as the first half of Octavarium. Under a glass moon has one of the sickest solos I know, and probably one of the top 5 most difficult solos I've ever learned to play on guitar. Who the hell knows what the lyrics are talking about, seems like an acid trip to me even though I'm almost positive none of the members of DT do anything like that.

Interesting that you mention The Killing Hand, from their first album. It's their first almost epic. It was definitely a sign of things to come.

In the Name of God is just a wicked song. An epic, with a famous intro among DT fans, as well as just killer riffs throughout the whole song. I love the lyrics especially the lines "They know no other lives but this... From the cradle they are claimed!". Besides all those good things the best part of the song really is the instrumental section. Kind of a unison into a guitar solo, into a keyboard solo, culminating in this brilliant unison between the guitar and keyboard. It's a fantastic thrill to listen to, and it all comes back to the famous intro riff. DT songs are often like a musical roller coaster.

Lastly.. I wonder what you don't like about the beginning of Octavarium? It's very much a single unit even though it's split into 5 distinct sections. At what point in the song do you start liking it?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I used to be a big DT fan. Not as much any more.

I still love Scenes From a Memory, but they lost me after Systemic Chaos. Their newest is really bad.

They came to a point where they sounded like they were repeating themselves, and their negative aspects (to me) started to become too obvious.

I am still a big prog-metal fan (as well as other forms of prog), and the number, quality and variety of prog-metal bands is actually what is astonishing.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

No individual album has wowed me yet from the three I've heard, but some of the individual songs were quite good. My first exposure to them was "Panic Attack" from playing Rock Band 2, and that is one of their better tracks.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

I've never heard of this band, but I'm not much of a listener of rock music.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think La Brie sounds really good on the Eden's Curse album 'Trinity'. Especially on'No Holy Man'.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I like heaps of their stuff. Even _Falling into Infinity_ is on my play list (there is some good work on there). But, Six Degrees is the first album I bought, and probably my favourite at the moment.

Nobody mentioned live stuff!! _Once in a Livetime_ was done in Paris (I think) the Falling into Infinity tour. Labrie is truly awful, I don't know WTF he'd done on the tour but he hit about 3 notes on that entire recording. On the other hand, the _Score_ DVD shows that he can really sing well. I drag this one out occasionally and crank it up (18" subs are great), although the orchestra they use isn't too flash. This one is also interesting as it has Raise the Knife, which didn't make the final cut of FiI but probably should have, it's pretty good.

Also seen them a few times live in Sydney. Last time was at the God-awful Hordern Pavilion (Black Clouds tour I think). Truth is though I haven't bothered with anything new since Portnoy left. If adults choose to act like children they can do it without my money.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> I really hate that band haha. I got bored to death when I heard their albums a couple of months ago. Petrucci and the rest of the band are really good musicians but thier vocals sound quite horrible to me. I can't stand their singer's voice, for real. To be honest, I've never been a prog metal (or any other type of metal) fan.


This reminds me, I should duck into the opera forum and tell everyone I don't like opera.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Autocrat said:


> This reminds me, I should duck into the opera forum and tell everyone I don't like opera.


I'm just being honest, man. I mean, I don't like Prog-Metal but I like a few prog rock bands. I'm into that kind of stuff anyway. When it comes to rock music, I prefer alternative rock or Indie rock. But it's just a matter of taste. I respect prog-metal bands a lot. Outstanding musicians.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Autocrat said:


> I like heaps of their stuff. Even _Falling into Infinity_ is on my play list (there is some good work on there). But, Six Degrees is the first album I bought, and probably my favourite at the moment.
> 
> Nobody mentioned live stuff!! _Once in a Livetime_ was done in Paris (I think) the Falling into Infinity tour. Labrie is truly awful, I don't know WTF he'd done on the tour but he hit about 3 notes on that entire recording. On the other hand, the _Score_ DVD shows that he can really sing well. I drag this one out occasionally and crank it up (18" subs are great), although the orchestra they use isn't too flash. This one is also interesting as it has Raise the Knife, which didn't make the final cut of FiI but probably should have, it's pretty good.
> 
> Also seen them a few times live in Sydney. Last time was at the God-awful Hordern Pavilion (Black Clouds tour I think). Truth is though I haven't bothered with anything new since Portnoy left. If adults choose to act like children they can do it without my money.


Yeah Falling into Infinity is definitely the black sheep of albums if there was one. They got songwriters to come in and help them and they sort of tried to go in a more mainstream bent. The classic DT and prog elements are still there, you just can't take that out of them, it seems. I personally still love many songs on the album. My favorite songs are New Millennium, Peruvian Skies, Take Away my Pain (lots don't like this song but I love it--about Petrucci's father and it's so sweet), and the epic finale Trial of Tears.

Six degrees is a whole other thing, and everybody pretty much loves it. I'm not sure I need to go into why it's so good, you probably already know.

You make a great point about live DVD's! They have so many excellent ones. Labrie's vocals are sometimes better and sometimes worse depending on the live album, but there really are a lot of them to choose from. Besides the ones you mentioned Score (the aptly named 20th anniversary live album--get the pun?) with its orchestra playing along with some of the songs. DT certainly isn't the first band to do a live album with an orchestra (looking at Metallica), but it was cool still. Also Live Scenes from New York was great, playing the whole album through along with several extra songs. Ultimately Dream Theater is just great live, super fun to watch.

Finally... My opinion is that the only one who really acted childish was Portnoy himself. I have the highest regard for his drumming on all the DT albums he contributed to, but he was the one who threatened to quit if the band didn't take a hiatus and they called his bluff and said fine, quit. The (quite possibly staged) drummer auditions that came afterward were heavily publicized and might have been a mistake. In any case Mike Mangini is an excellent drummer, probably (almost definitely) better than Mike Portnoy from a purely technical standpoint. Of course opinions will differ about which drummer they think writes better parts on the songs. Anyway, this really is a super old argument about the whole Portnoy split and DT has released 3 albums without him, so it's kind of old history anyway.

Edit: Almost forgot about the newest live album Live in Luna Park. A great album showcasing a lot of their newer material with (of course) plenty of old material as well. A new live album is probably coming soon as well, one would assume with The Astonishing stuff on it!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Dedalus said:


> I'm also a huge fan of the song Voices. It's hard to pick a favorite, but if asked I usually say Voices is my favorite Dream Theater song. Awake also was the last album with Kevin Moore, and he wrote the first and last song 6:00 and Space-Dye Vest. 6:00 is just crazy because it pretty much tells the band via the lyrics that he's leaving the band and why. Did the band know all along or were they clueless? Nobody knows as far as I know.
> 
> Space-Dye Vest is just beautiful, and is apparently about a model he saw in a magazine wearing a Space-Dye Vest. He like really, REALLY liked her or something and created like a persona and wanted to meet this girl he created, but he knew it was just a fiction he created. Oh another thing, it also has spoken lines from James Joyce's Dubliners which I think is cool. One of James Joyce's characters is the source of my handle on here...
> 
> I actually always thought Scarred was an only ok song. Of course I think it's good, but it never stood out to me very much.


Space Dye Vest is an excellent song, very unique, and one of my favorite DT songs. I love DT, I grew up on their music! Dream Theater, Queensryche, Pink Floyd, those were the bands of my teenaged years that really stuck with me. I agree with those who like Scenes From a Memory, that is a masterpiece.

I don't often listen to them these days, not for a lack of enjoyment, just that other music is capturing my attention currently. Black Clouds and Silver Linings for me was their weakest effort. I enjoy long songs sometimes, but I don't enjoy noodling for the sake of noodling, even virtuoso noodling, so those songs wandered too much for me. Same with Mnistry of Lost Souls. I love that song but I think 8-9 minutes would have been perfect. The extra six minutes adds nothing for me.

I really enjoy the Astonishing but yet can't get "into" it. I think it's simply because my brain is in classical listening at this time.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> I'm just being honest, man. I mean, I don't like Prog-Metal but I like a few prog rock bands. I'm into that kind of stuff anyway. When it comes to rock music, I prefer alternative rock or Indie rock. But it's just a matter of taste. I respect prog-metal bands a lot. Outstanding musicians.


Yeah, picked the wrong post to quote. Sorry about that.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> You make a great point about live DVD's! They have so many excellent ones. Labrie's vocals are sometimes better and sometimes worse depending on the live album, but there really are a lot of them to choose from. Besides the ones you mentioned Score (the aptly named 20th anniversary live album--get the pun?) with its orchestra playing along with some of the songs. DT certainly isn't the first band to do a live album with an orchestra (looking at Metallica), but it was cool still. Also Live Scenes from New York was great, playing the whole album through along with several extra songs. Ultimately Dream Theater is just great live, super fun to watch.


They only used the orchestra to do the entire Six Degrees album on stage, second half of the concert. Of all of their stuff that album is the most obviously orchestral. I don't know how it turned out with Metallica, but this is the only orchestral "crossover" I've heard that is actually warranted by the material. KISS tried it with the Melbourne Symph and it was just a joke, two hours of strings playing power chords.

Anyway, it's worth it just to see them play _The Test that Stumped Them All_ live; that song always sounds like it's a millisecond away from falling in a screaming heap.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I agree with those who like Scenes From a Memory, that is a masterpiece.
> .


Except..._Through Her Eyes_ has some of the most cringeworthy lyrics ever written.



> And as her image
> Wandered through my head
> I wept just like a baby
> As I lay awake in bed
> ...


Bleah.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Autocrat said:


> They only used the orchestra to do the entire Six Degrees album on stage, second half of the concert. Of all of their stuff that album is the most obviously orchestral. I don't know how it turned out with Metallica, but this is the only orchestral "crossover" I've heard that is actually warranted by the material. KISS tried it with the Melbourne Symph and it was just a joke, two hours of strings playing power chords.
> 
> Anyway, it's worth it just to see them play _The Test that Stumped Them All_ live; that song always sounds like it's a millisecond away from falling in a screaming heap.


It has been quite some time since I've watched Score, but I know it wasn't just the Six Degrees song in which the orchestra was used. I know they used it for the song Octavarium, and a handful of other songs. From my memory about half of the double set concert had the orchestra involved. I pretty much agree that most rock bands can't pull the whole orchestra cross-over thing off. I personally think metal is particularly suited to it, which is why Metallica and Dream Theater both did it without sucking.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Autocrat said:


> Except..._Through Her Eyes_ has some of the most cringeworthy lyrics ever written.
> 
> Bleah.


DT has a lot of cringeworthy lyrics. But they are the most cringeworthy out of context, I think. When you're listening to Scenes, and you know what's going on in the story, yes, these are some of the most cheesy lyrics out there, but ya know, I kinda feel for Nicholas, and Victoria and such. The songs successfully give me at least SOME feels. Maybe I'm just naive, but my cynicism melts and I just accept the music and the emotion and such without skepticism when it comes to DT.

I actually don't like the song Through Her Eyes THAT much, but honestly one can find many other examples of questionable lyrics. Most often I think it's just that Petrucci (the primary lyricist) isn't scared to be cheesy so tries to be blatantly authentic and almost dead-pan with how he explains really emotional things. Somehow I like that. Really it depends on the specific example, but I tend to love his lyrics.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> It has been quite some time since I've watched Score, but I know it wasn't just the Six Degrees song in which the orchestra was used. I know they used it for the song Octavarium, and a handful of other songs. From my memory about half of the double set concert had the orchestra involved. I pretty much agree that most rock bands can't pull the whole orchestra cross-over thing off. I personally think metal is particularly suited to it, which is why Metallica and Dream Theater both did it without sucking.


You're right. First half no orchestra, second half is all orchestra.



Dedalus said:


> DT has a lot of cringeworthy lyrics. But they are the most cringeworthy out of context, I think. When you're listening to Scenes, and you know what's going on in the story, yes, these are some of the most cheesy lyrics out there, but ya know, I kinda feel for Nicholas, and Victoria and such. The songs successfully give me at least SOME feels. Maybe I'm just naive, but my cynicism melts and I just accept the music and the emotion and such without skepticism when it comes to DT.
> 
> I actually don't like the song Through Her Eyes THAT much, but honestly one can find many other examples of questionable lyrics. Most often I think it's just that Petrucci (the primary lyricist) isn't scared to be cheesy so tries to be blatantly authentic and almost dead-pan with how he explains really emotional things. Somehow I like that. Really it depends on the specific example, but I tend to love his lyrics.


I basically ignore the lyrics, for the most part I have no idea what they are on about. I mean, Lifting Shadows Off a Dream, what's going on there? I'm not meaning to sound negative, I listen to DT a lot, but for the music.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Autocrat said:


> I basically ignore the lyrics, for the most part I have no idea what they are on about. I mean, Lifting Shadows Off a Dream, what's going on there? I'm not meaning to sound negative, I listen to DT a lot, but for the music.


I basically just want to hone in on this point. It is true that DT has some enigmatic lyrics but they are usually found on only their early albums. It happened less and less until Scenes from a Memory, their 5th album, then literally every song has some kind of plot or theme or something as far as lyrics goes. Even before then there were just a few songs that were totally like acid trip worthy lyrics that made no sense like Lifting Shadows of a Dream that you mention. Under a Glass Moon is another song like that, you look at the lyrics and you can't help but ask what the hell they are talking about. That is still a great, even iconic song from DT, with an epic solo, and just strong songwriting musically if not lyrically. Though... I kinda like those nonsensical lyrics at the same time.

Honestly though, from Scenes and onward every single song has a distinct kind of "what it's about" thing going about it. Literally every track.

Besides all of this there are many DT songs with wonderful lyrics. Sure they don't bat 1000 but I think they do pretty well.


----------

